# standing conformation oppenion



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

*twitch* Opinion may be what you're looking for? 

These photo's don't do her any favours for a good conformation critique. Try and get a photo with her squared up on level ground, head/neck in a neutral position.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

the first picture other than her head she is squared on level ground and the 2nd picture is her head a normal set she's just not squared up


oh how about all opinions about her? not just conformation


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

The pictures are not the best, but I see weak hindquarters, cow hocks (hard to tell) base wide up front, long, skinny, slightly ewe neck and a large, blocky head. Her feet also need done badly, IMHO.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

yea feet appointment is in a week or so i have to get all 3 of my horses done


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't see any horrible faults, but like everyone else said, the pictures aren't the best. I do not think she has a ewe neck. Honestly, the only things that jump out at me are her feet, which need a trim, and her pot belly. She may need a fecal float and a subsequent deworming. I also notice a lack of muscle development. Her pot belly may also be an artifact of too little exercise or not the right kind of exercise. More frequent riding in a more collected frame should help develop her muscles and shrink the pot belly. I'm not sure what's going on with that bald patch on her shoulder. Overall, she's not a bad looking horse. She just needs some TLC.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

she hasen't been ridden in over a year so she is a pasture baby that about to start riding again just got wormmed yesterday and the baldish patch is some ring worm infection it looks bald from the meds i have on it i have a picture of when she was about 8ish i'll post at the end of this i just remembered i had it 









this was about 4 years ago








she was a LOT more fit when she was 8ish and i was riding every day i'm not sure if these help but i'll post them anyway


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Sickle hocked and post legged, long through the coupling, weak diaphragm.. hay belly is the result,weak hind quarters, tied in at the knee, slightly knock knee'd and toed out (rotation of front legs from up high).

Nice low hocks and knees, nice shoulder angle, good neck set, wonderful expression. 

In all these photos his front toes are way too long and his hind feet have such low heels that he actually rocks back on them which will put more stress on his sickle hocks. 

Not a bad horse.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

what dose tied in at the knee mean and what are sickle hocks? sorry few terms i dont know


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Sickle hocked /\









f: tied in below the knee... It means that the circumference of the cannon bone decreased directly below the knee.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

> In all these photos his front toes are way too long and his hind feet have such low heels that he actually rocks back on them which will put more stress on his sickle hocks.


Yep, surprise surprise, feet jumped out at me too. I don't know about those back feet, whether the heels are actually too low(can't tell for sure from those pics) or whether it's just that they're long in the toe/run forward. Front heels are way high. OP if you want a specific hoof critique, check out the link in my signature for what's needed. If the farrier's out soon, immediately post-trim is best time to take pics.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

loosie said:


> Yep, surprise surprise, feet jumped out at me too. I don't know about those back feet, whether the heels are actually too low(can't tell for sure from those pics) or whether it's just that they're long in the toe/run forward. Front heels are way high. OP if you want a specific hoof critique, check out the link in my signature for what's needed. If the farrier's out soon, immediately post-trim is best time to take pics.


she has short heels in the back and her toes have always been long even after a trim i'll post pics soon as there trimed


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

today got a more squared up natural pic


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

any thoughts on the last picture?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Had her feet been just done? They still tip back... low heel and long toe.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

not yet i have to wait till my appointment in a few weeks when farriwr comea to the barn


----------

